

Space and Human Survival: My Views on the Importance of Colonizing Space [2003] - billswift
http://www.sylviaengdahl.com/space/survival.htm

======
billswift
She also has a related Listmania! page "Why We Must Colonize Space"

[http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Must-Colonize-
Space/lm/15QM4CUB...](http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Must-Colonize-
Space/lm/15QM4CUBDSMAF/ref=cm_lmt_fvlm_f_2_rlrsrs0)

